# Anyone recommend a good detailing spray?



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just thought I'd ask. I'm currently using Britemax spray and shine - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/b ... ine_1.html

I think it's a great product. Great shine produced (I spray over the car before drying). Removes all water marks when drying from wifes phantom black A5 and mine and seems to leave a glossy finish on top of the wax already on there.

Just wondered whether there's anything else people rave about before I spend £30 on the 4 litre bottle...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fancy conducting an experiment? [smiley=book2.gif] It says the Britemax prevents dust being attracted to the car. How about doing half your car with Britemax and testing that out?


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Meguiars Ultimate Detailing spray, stunning! 8)

Paul


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

paulnlowe said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Detailing spray, stunning! 8)
> 
> Paul


Can you get in bulk? The Chemical guys one seems to offer the same properties as the Britemax - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting- ... d_447.html. Might give that a go.

Scooby - I will do that test for you although if I'm honest, the anti-static isn't what impresses me. Very good drying aide, zero water spots, and the additional shine it gives is what I like about it!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Scooby - I will do that test for you although if I'm honest, the anti-static isn't what impresses me. Very good drying aide, zero water spots, and the additional shine it gives is what I like about it!


Nice one MrHooky! Fair enough - I just reckon if it keeps the car a little cleaner it all helps


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of 1Z Einszett products. The 1Z Einszett Spray Wax is a great detailer and leaves a lovely shine. I apply it during drying with a Cobra drying towel so little effort required.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

fo me i use a combination of Finnish Kare and serious perfomance show detaier, both work well.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys I really appreciate these recomendations. I've gone for the Valet Pro Citrus Bling after reading some good reviews on it. Plus it's cheap. £8 for 1.5 litres effectively as you buy it in concentrate (500ml diluted at 1:3).

I'll compare it to the Britemax stuff this weekend coming and let you know thoughts to those interested. It has got a lot to live up to though as the Bmax seemed an excellent product&#8230;


----------

